# Post what training you have done today



## montage (17 Jan 2010)

Just as an extra motivator, post what training you have done today, no matter how big or small it is. The increasing people posting on the "I have lost my cycling mojo" thread shows the weather has taken it's toll..

..I'm just about to do a 30-40 mins spin on the turbo, focussing on technique and cadence...did a pyramid session (1,2,4,6,4,2,1,) session yesterday and some core excersizes. May work on core stability as well later in the afternoon


----------



## montage (17 Jan 2010)

Just as an extra motivator, post what training you have done today, no matter how big or small it is. The increasing people posting on the "I have lost my cycling mojo" thread shows the weather has taken it's toll..

..I'm just about to do a 30-40 mins spin on the turbo, focussing on technique and cadence...did a pyramid session (1,2,4,6,4,2,1,) session yesterday and some core excersizes. May work on core stability as well later in the afternoon


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jan 2010)

I went to church


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jan 2010)

I went to church


----------



## darkstar (17 Jan 2010)

Nothing today (well apart from mourning stretching) because of an exam tomorrow


----------



## darkstar (17 Jan 2010)

Nothing today (well apart from mourning stretching) because of an exam tomorrow


----------



## gaz (17 Jan 2010)

just about to clean my bike


----------



## gaz (17 Jan 2010)

just about to clean my bike


----------



## PK99 (17 Jan 2010)

Went to Richmond park intending to do some fast circuits - only to find it the busiest i have EVER seen it: Wall to wall bikes, cars, walkers.

So i modified to a few steady state circuits and then popped a spoke on just as i started the second - wheel unridable = call to wifey for rescue!

Grumpy? Me? Grrrrr!


----------



## PK99 (17 Jan 2010)

Went to Richmond park intending to do some fast circuits - only to find it the busiest i have EVER seen it: Wall to wall bikes, cars, walkers.

So i modified to a few steady state circuits and then popped a spoke on just as i started the second - wheel unridable = call to wifey for rescue!

Grumpy? Me? Grrrrr!


----------



## Garz (17 Jan 2010)

Three turbo sessions this weekend all around an hour with either off saddle intervals or tabata to wind up the tempo.

Absolutely gutted that I didn't invest in a turbo before xmas to maximise instead of catching up on three weeks of lardiness!


----------



## Garz (17 Jan 2010)

Three turbo sessions this weekend all around an hour with either off saddle intervals or tabata to wind up the tempo.

Absolutely gutted that I didn't invest in a turbo before xmas to maximise instead of catching up on three weeks of lardiness!


----------



## I am Spartacus (17 Jan 2010)

numbnuts said:


> I went to church


I love it when someone ****s up a thread


----------



## I am Spartacus (17 Jan 2010)

numbnuts said:


> I went to church


I love it when someone ****s up a thread


----------



## jimheaney57 (17 Jan 2010)

A nice 53 mile ride.

Really good to get out on the bike again.


----------



## jimheaney57 (17 Jan 2010)

A nice 53 mile ride.

Really good to get out on the bike again.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2010)

31 miles, fairly mild out, some sun. And found out you can 'just about' get up the Wizard in Alderley Edge on a 74" fixed....


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2010)

31 miles, fairly mild out, some sun. And found out you can 'just about' get up the Wizard in Alderley Edge on a 74" fixed....


----------



## marzjennings (17 Jan 2010)

I am Spartacus said:


> I love it when someone ****s up a thread



Maybe that is training, mind and body in peace and harmony. A stressed mind can lead to poor fitness.

After a peaceful morning getting some gardening done I'm going to hit a quick 50 miles this afternoon.


----------



## marzjennings (17 Jan 2010)

I am Spartacus said:


> I love it when someone ****s up a thread



Maybe that is training, mind and body in peace and harmony. A stressed mind can lead to poor fitness.

After a peaceful morning getting some gardening done I'm going to hit a quick 50 miles this afternoon.


----------



## ACS (17 Jan 2010)

steady 25, first time out since the 18th Dec. Found the backroads still had a lot of snow, patches of black ice and frost. Back to commuting tomorrow yah !


----------



## ACS (17 Jan 2010)

steady 25, first time out since the 18th Dec. Found the backroads still had a lot of snow, patches of black ice and frost. Back to commuting tomorrow yah !


----------



## piedwagtail91 (17 Jan 2010)

did my first 100 of the year, well first ride in 4 weeks! no century a month challenge this year but i'm stuck in a rut.
weather was fine and mostly sunny, very little ice west of the A6.
*17/1/10 *(C61) 101 miles, 3609 feet height gain. Cold, light winds sunny with a lot of cloud. A few icy stretches. Solo on Pompino fixed.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Billington, Ribchester, Longridge, Inglewhite, Catterall, Broughton, Woodplumpton, Salwick, Inskip, Hambleton, Cockerham, Lancaster, Galgate, Forton, Scorton, Garstang, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, Great Harwood.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (17 Jan 2010)

did my first 100 of the year, well first ride in 4 weeks! no century a month challenge this year but i'm stuck in a rut.
weather was fine and mostly sunny, very little ice west of the A6.
*17/1/10 *(C61) 101 miles, 3609 feet height gain. Cold, light winds sunny with a lot of cloud. A few icy stretches. Solo on Pompino fixed.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Billington, Ribchester, Longridge, Inglewhite, Catterall, Broughton, Woodplumpton, Salwick, Inskip, Hambleton, Cockerham, Lancaster, Galgate, Forton, Scorton, Garstang, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, Great Harwood.


----------



## TheKay (17 Jan 2010)

A steady 17 mile country lane cycle about being as all of the snow has just about gone, quite sunny and pleasent weather, the first time i've been on the bike in 2 weeks!


----------



## TheKay (17 Jan 2010)

A steady 17 mile country lane cycle about being as all of the snow has just about gone, quite sunny and pleasent weather, the first time i've been on the bike in 2 weeks!


----------



## potsy (17 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> 31 miles, fairly mild out, some sun. And found out you can 'just about' get up the Wizard in Alderley Edge on a 74" fixed....


You probably went up there quicker than a lot of us would be on the flat


----------



## potsy (17 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> 31 miles, fairly mild out, some sun. And found out you can 'just about' get up the Wizard in Alderley Edge on a 74" fixed....


You probably went up there quicker than a lot of us would be on the flat


----------



## Dilbert (17 Jan 2010)

Did 20 miles this morning. First time out since New Years Eve. Felt really good to be out again but if the potholes get any worse i will be getting the MTB out!!


----------



## Dilbert (17 Jan 2010)

Did 20 miles this morning. First time out since New Years Eve. Felt really good to be out again but if the potholes get any worse i will be getting the MTB out!!


----------



## Riverman (17 Jan 2010)

Today I have, eaten eaten, eaten, drunk stuff. Sat down worked.

Eaten eaten eaten, had a drink then sat down and worked.

A moment ago I ate some more, then sat down again and worked.

Not sure what to do next. Might go out for a walk.


----------



## Riverman (17 Jan 2010)

Today I have, eaten eaten, eaten, drunk stuff. Sat down worked.

Eaten eaten eaten, had a drink then sat down and worked.

A moment ago I ate some more, then sat down again and worked.

Not sure what to do next. Might go out for a walk.


----------



## PK99 (17 Jan 2010)

Riverman said:


> Today I have, eaten eaten, eaten, drunk stuff. Sat down worked.
> 
> Eaten eaten eaten, had a drink then sat down and worked.
> 
> ...



take a snack with you


----------



## PK99 (17 Jan 2010)

Riverman said:


> Today I have, eaten eaten, eaten, drunk stuff. Sat down worked.
> 
> Eaten eaten eaten, had a drink then sat down and worked.
> 
> ...



take a snack with you


----------



## Riverman (17 Jan 2010)

Stopped the rot! Did 10km on the exercise bike at a reasonable setting and kept it to around 115-120rpm. I'm beginning to really enjoy this exercise bike business. There's no way I'd be spinning like that on the road.


----------



## Riverman (17 Jan 2010)

Stopped the rot! Did 10km on the exercise bike at a reasonable setting and kept it to around 115-120rpm. I'm beginning to really enjoy this exercise bike business. There's no way I'd be spinning like that on the road.


----------



## PK99 (17 Jan 2010)

Riverman said:


> Stopped the rot! Did 10km on the exercise bike at a reasonable setting and kept it to around 115-120rpm. I'm beginning to really enjoy this exercise bike business. There's no way I'd be spinning like that on the road.



Ditto - I've been doing a lot of spinning on gym machines over the past weeks and finding it surprisingly good. Sat there pushing out 240 watts for 20 mins/ easy10/20 mins is a pretty good workout. no free-wheeling , no hills to go down, juts the relentless driver of that number on the readout to keep above 240!
And, as you say working at a high cadence has been good too


----------



## PK99 (17 Jan 2010)

Riverman said:


> Stopped the rot! Did 10km on the exercise bike at a reasonable setting and kept it to around 115-120rpm. I'm beginning to really enjoy this exercise bike business. There's no way I'd be spinning like that on the road.



Ditto - I've been doing a lot of spinning on gym machines over the past weeks and finding it surprisingly good. Sat there pushing out 240 watts for 20 mins/ easy10/20 mins is a pretty good workout. no free-wheeling , no hills to go down, juts the relentless driver of that number on the readout to keep above 240!
And, as you say working at a high cadence has been good too


----------



## SimonC (17 Jan 2010)

3 hours hard in Peak District - even the back lanes had no snow. Yay!


----------



## SimonC (17 Jan 2010)

3 hours hard in Peak District - even the back lanes had no snow. Yay!


----------



## Riverman (17 Jan 2010)

PK99 said:


> Ditto - I've been doing a lot of spinning on gym machines over the past weeks and finding it surprisingly good. Sat there pushing out 240 watts for 20 mins/ easy10/20 mins is a pretty good workout. no free-wheeling , no hills to go down, juts the relentless driver of that number on the readout to keep above 240!
> And, and you say working at a high cadence has been good too



Starting to wonder whether I could power my house with it lol.


----------



## Riverman (17 Jan 2010)

PK99 said:


> Ditto - I've been doing a lot of spinning on gym machines over the past weeks and finding it surprisingly good. Sat there pushing out 240 watts for 20 mins/ easy10/20 mins is a pretty good workout. no free-wheeling , no hills to go down, juts the relentless driver of that number on the readout to keep above 240!
> And, and you say working at a high cadence has been good too



Starting to wonder whether I could power my house with it lol.


----------



## Riverman (17 Jan 2010)

Actually come to think of it that would be quite a cool motivation to exercise.

You want a cup of tea in the morning? Fine, but you'll have to do 5km on the bike first.
http://www.globalactionplan.org.uk/energy-bike


----------



## Riverman (17 Jan 2010)

Actually come to think of it that would be quite a cool motivation to exercise.

You want a cup of tea in the morning? Fine, but you'll have to do 5km on the bike first.
http://www.globalactionplan.org.uk/energy-bike


----------



## Bill Gates (18 Jan 2010)

Just over an hour at between 75/80% MHR around the country lanes. Could have done more but its more first ride for nearly 2 weeks, plus they were miserable conditions. I want to go out nearly every day this week so by Saturday I'm hoping to be up to 2 hours at the same pace.


----------



## Bill Gates (18 Jan 2010)

Just over an hour at between 75/80% MHR around the country lanes. Could have done more but its more first ride for nearly 2 weeks, plus they were miserable conditions. I want to go out nearly every day this week so by Saturday I'm hoping to be up to 2 hours at the same pace.


----------



## Bill Gates (18 Jan 2010)

Just over an hour at between 75/80% MHR around the country lanes. Could have done more but its more first ride for nearly 2 weeks, plus they were miserable conditions. I want to go out nearly every day this week so by Saturday I'm hoping to be up to 2 hours at the same pace.


----------



## montage (18 Jan 2010)

Did some circuits last night mainly consisting of weighted squats, press ups,weighted sit ups, side plank, hamstring curls

another turbo session for me
5-10 mins warm up followed by stretches ( I need to do this before excersize due to knee issues) then 10 mins warm up, efforts were all out of the saddle, and the recovary was still kept at a tempo pace - 1,2,4,2,1, pyramid intervals. 10 min cool down followed by an extra long stretching session

Sun is shining so would go for a gentle run but need to revise for an exam tomorrow


----------



## montage (18 Jan 2010)

Did some circuits last night mainly consisting of weighted squats, press ups,weighted sit ups, side plank, hamstring curls

another turbo session for me
5-10 mins warm up followed by stretches ( I need to do this before excersize due to knee issues) then 10 mins warm up, efforts were all out of the saddle, and the recovary was still kept at a tempo pace - 1,2,4,2,1, pyramid intervals. 10 min cool down followed by an extra long stretching session

Sun is shining so would go for a gentle run but need to revise for an exam tomorrow


----------



## montage (18 Jan 2010)

Did some circuits last night mainly consisting of weighted squats, press ups,weighted sit ups, side plank, hamstring curls

another turbo session for me
5-10 mins warm up followed by stretches ( I need to do this before excersize due to knee issues) then 10 mins warm up, efforts were all out of the saddle, and the recovary was still kept at a tempo pace - 1,2,4,2,1, pyramid intervals. 10 min cool down followed by an extra long stretching session

Sun is shining so would go for a gentle run but need to revise for an exam tomorrow


----------



## Garz (18 Jan 2010)

A three and half mile run after work, my HRM says I spent a total of two minutes in my zone lol. Legs are extremely stiff/sore, so going to try and do one run a week to keep the 'other' leg muscles in play instead of just cycling!


----------



## Garz (18 Jan 2010)

A three and half mile run after work, my HRM says I spent a total of two minutes in my zone lol. Legs are extremely stiff/sore, so going to try and do one run a week to keep the 'other' leg muscles in play instead of just cycling!


----------



## iLB (18 Jan 2010)

50 minutes of blissful pain on the turbo


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jan 2010)

chucked some weights around, did some squats and sit ups.


----------



## Bill Gates (19 Jan 2010)

Bill Gates said:


> Just over an hour at between 75/80% MHR around the country lanes. Could have done more but its more first ride for nearly 2 weeks, plus they were miserable conditions. I want to go out nearly every day this week so by Saturday I'm hoping to be up to 2 hours at the same pace.




Same again today only for 1 hour 20 minutes. Average HR 82% MHR and spent 16 minutes in LT zone > 85% MHR. Rest day tomorrow so might do some gym work and 30 minutes easy pedalling < 65% MHR.


----------



## Fiona N (19 Jan 2010)

Sunday was 103km of mostly on-road on the mtb with knobblies (for the remaining snow and ice) which made it feel like an imperial century. Good to be out though and the occasional bursts of sunshine are a reminder Spring's not all that far away.
Monday - rest day as back and legs felt tired


----------



## iLB (19 Jan 2010)

turbo- 30 minutes  noticed an alarming amount of bottom bracket flex !

cant wait to actually go outside on my bike tomorrow morning


----------



## montage (19 Jan 2010)

Exams today and tomorrow and the next day, so won't be doing much more than 10 mins core excersizes here and there and stretching.


----------



## Dilbert (19 Jan 2010)

11 miles in 46 Minutes before work. Not much wind to speak of and great to be out again.


----------



## northeee (19 Jan 2010)

8.5 Miles today on the mtb on the flat no wind in 38 mins

My 1st post and a new year to shift the beer gut 13stone and 5ft.10 so not looking to lose weight just move it


----------



## ASC1951 (20 Jan 2010)

2.5k in the pool. Still not been out on the bike this year.


----------



## mr Mag00 (20 Jan 2010)

how long did that swim take?!


----------



## Ludwig (20 Jan 2010)

The tea drinking training is going well and the hot cross bun workout will shortly be starting.


----------



## iLB (20 Jan 2010)

56 miles out in the peaks  with a bonk at the end to cap it off blergh...


----------



## Brahan (20 Jan 2010)

No riding for 2 days due to flu like symptoms. I thought about 'manning up' and hitting the turbo last night but I chickened out, just as well really as I felt terrible this morning and I don't suppose a work out would have helped. I drove to work today and took 10-12 minutes longer, go figure.

Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## ASC1951 (20 Jan 2010)

mr Mag00 said:


> how long did that swim take?!


Buggrit - caught! 

It was _yesterday's_ swim and it took me a stately 65 mins. But I did go out for a 6 mile run in freezing drizzle this morning; that takes me 65 mins, too.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jan 2010)

rugby game did not require my services as a referee, saved me a three hour round trip

45 minutes session on turbo - working on my 'lactate tolerance'. No idea what it means but the training plan says it is a good thing to develop. I don't have much.


----------



## montage (21 Jan 2010)

Last night did around 45mins on the turbo, the last 15 mins was spinning 120rpm ish a really low gear, the rest was hovering around lactate threshold - ouch!


----------



## Bill Gates (21 Jan 2010)

One hour 52 minutes in very cold conditions around hilly country lanes. Mileage 31.9 Average HR 135 - 76.7%MHR, 16 minutes in LT zone HR 151-159, 85-90% MHR. Found it very hard going and much slower than usual. I don't go well in cold conditions.


----------



## mr Mag00 (21 Jan 2010)

> It was _yesterday's_ swim and it took me a stately 65 mins.


 thats a good time isnt it not stately at all, is it?


----------



## northeee (21 Jan 2010)

just 20mins on the free wights today would have liked to get out on the bike but had to look after my lad.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jan 2010)

upper body free weights, squats and sit ups today.


----------



## Brahan (22 Jan 2010)

I got drunk last night which wasn't a good idea given that I'm still all bunged up with this cold. I felt like I really had to push myself to get on the bike this morning. It was chucking it down and I was soaked within a minute of leaving the house but after a mile it felt good and I was riding quite quickly (for a mountain bike) and passsed a skinny bloke on a road bike. The rest of this morning I've been coughing up masses of phlegm ergh.


----------



## iLB (22 Jan 2010)

had to run from halls to uni (bit over a mile) to make a 4pm deadline on a piece of coursework, my printer decided to start chewing up the paper rather than printing which delayed me some what  did make it though- out in the peaks both days this weekend.


----------



## iLB (23 Jan 2010)

46 miles at 16mph around the peaks, mmm hills...


----------



## northeee (23 Jan 2010)

17.5 miles on the MTB on the flat 1n 1hour 20 mins felt ok today so well chuffed


----------



## Chamfus Flange (23 Jan 2010)

Nothing much on the last six week due to the usual seasonal excuses. Followed by, today, 20 miles off-road.

Mud, Mud, Glorious Mud.....


.


----------



## steve52 (23 Jan 2010)

i rode 38 miles avg mph 15.2 i got cold my legs ache and my bum is sore


----------



## iLB (24 Jan 2010)

72 fairly flat miles @16.5mph - very nice for the base miles


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jan 2010)

70 minutes refereeing an U18's Rugby game.


----------



## gaz (24 Jan 2010)

cleaned the bike, thats enough of a work out for me


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2010)

Put my cycling gear in the wash,charged my batteries ready for Monday.
Walked to Tesco and back.Tired now I'll have to have a lie down soon


----------



## trekkie (24 Jan 2010)

Approx 30 miles for me (no trip computer) in 95 minutes. Was nice to get off the turbo trainer


----------



## Garz (24 Jan 2010)

GregCollins said:


> 70 minutes refereeing an U18's Rugby game.



What happened to the other 10 mins?


----------



## aJohnson (24 Jan 2010)

1hour very early in the morning on the turbo. Hopefully I'll enjoy some outside on the bike tomorrow.


----------



## Garz (24 Jan 2010)

I went out yesterday and again today andy. Today was horrible, raining and my hands got absolutely frozen. If I didn't meet up with work colleagues I would have preferred the turbo option in hindsight!


----------



## northeee (24 Jan 2010)

back on the free weights today 20 mins then feet up PS3 on


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (24 Jan 2010)

One lap of Kilnhurst, Brampton, Elsecar, Wentworth, Hoober Stand, Kilnhurst.

All nice and rainy, but it's a few nice short climbs and another proof that the knees are healing :-)


----------



## SimonC (25 Jan 2010)

3 hours in Peak District early Sunday morning.

Sorted out some wiring in loft as part of recovery process.

90 minutes 5-a-side football in afternoon on full size pitch (running, running...)

Missus had made roast chicken for tea, plus all the trimmings, happy days. Consumed me own body weight in food.

Layed on sofa all evening, legs seized up, knanckered, watched Slumdog Millionaire - good film I thought.


----------



## iLB (25 Jan 2010)

35 minutes very easy on the turbo as recovery work


----------



## Brahan (26 Jan 2010)

I did 3 hours on the turbo last night. I've missed far too many long rides this year so I have a schedule which means that there's a whole lot more turboing to go before I launch into interval training. I'm in a low gear and spinning at about 85-90 rpm. Last night in the greenhouse it was just me and my mp3.

My legs really feel like they've had a work out.


----------



## mr Mag00 (26 Jan 2010)

whoa 3 hours holy hell, thats self abuse of the highest order i have done about 2 and a half in the past max this year so far 2 hours watching West Wing. Head cold at the mo so resting just doing stretching sessions, may swim tonight or a gentle pootle on mtb this pm just to clear my head.


----------



## lukesdad (26 Jan 2010)

Brahan said:


> I did 3 hours on the turbo last night. I've missed far too many long rides this year so I have a schedule which means that there's a whole lot more turboing to go before I launch into interval training. I'm in a low gear and spinning at about 85-90 rpm. Last night in the greenhouse it was just me and my mp3.
> 
> My legs really feel like they've had a work out.



Bet that warmed the greenhouse up. You ll have some early tomtoes this year then.


----------



## Brahan (27 Jan 2010)

A very gentle 90 mins on the turbo last night.


----------



## mr Mag00 (27 Jan 2010)

1.5 hours on the mtb today, first ride outside this year, lol! have been running, turbo and swimming ongoing, may have lost weight over the past 5 weeeks but lost all bike 'fitness' and handling finese!


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Jan 2010)

Yesterday Evening:

60 mins stationary bike (34.8km apparently, accuracy questionable) in cardio zone.

5km run on treadmill (easy pace, 10km/h)


----------



## Wocce Racer (27 Jan 2010)

8 pints in Richmond.


----------



## Brahan (28 Jan 2010)

Wocce Racer said:


> 8 pints in Richmond.



Would you like a training partner?


----------



## piedwagtail91 (28 Jan 2010)

A nice dry and staedy 50 miles to settle and back, finding 2 geocaches on the way, a lot more pleasant than yesterdays 50 miles in cold wet drizzle! with a couple of hours weights and 30 minutes on the rollers on tuesday thats it for this week!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Jan 2010)

No training for me today. I've done my MCL and possibly my ACL too. Oh goodie!


----------



## darkstar (30 Jan 2010)

OK i'm up fairly early (by my standards) and i've had breakfast. Plan for today is to run 20 miles and cycle 50 (hour break in between), can do each on their own no problem but together it's unchartered territory! Wish me luck


----------



## aJohnson (30 Jan 2010)

Had an early rise, met a fellow club member at Bolton Arena at 9:30 and we were off. We did a circuit of 4/5 miles about 6 times, 2nd time round I ended up breaking on a bit of ice (bad idea) and I ended up taking a tumble. We stopped and had a cup of tea about 30miles in, where I fell again(in the cafe, slippy cleats). After then, 2miles down about we went different ways. The way home is about 10miles but I ended up getting lost adding on atleast another 5miles. I also got a p**c***e on the way home, replaced it in a PC world carpark. 

First real ride for a while, aching a bit but enjoyable, it feels as if my tailbone is hurting aswell.


----------



## darkstar (30 Jan 2010)

I didn't manage all the milage i previously was aiming for, finished the 20 mile run (pretty slow to preserve my legs) but only managed 20 on the bike before i'ts had enough. Ironman distance is still a loooong way off.


----------



## trekkie (30 Jan 2010)

Just a 5k run today - was hoping to do more but think I'm coming down with man flu so backed off a bit. Hope to get out on the bike tomorrow morning though...


----------



## aJohnson (31 Jan 2010)

None today, tailbone is still hurting, hopefully I'll ride tomorrow.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (31 Jan 2010)

Waited for things to warm up and the ice and frost to go before going out for a 48 miler to Settle. Nice and sunny but bitterly cold with only a couple of icy patches.. Quite a lot out today making the most of the sunshine.


----------



## Bill Gates (31 Jan 2010)

Really struggled this week. Lack of riding is affecting my fitness levels but won't compromise re riding on the road if overnight frost and temperature hovering around 3 degrees C or less all day as has been the case recently. Managed 3 x 1 hour rides last week only.

IMO sucking in ice cold air for a couple of hours on potentially icy roads isn't worth the risk re falling off or catching bronchitis. 45 minutes on the turbo today with 20 minutes @ LT averaging 90% MHR.


----------



## montage (31 Jan 2010)

60 mins on the bike, managed a few intervals but knees didn't comply.
Also did 3 sets of press ups and a 20 minute stretching session.
Might do some core work this evening.

Can't wait for the knee's to fix so I can do a reasonable amount of training


----------



## trekkie (31 Jan 2010)

A nice 90 minute bike ride this morning (approx 45km) then a 10k run in the afternoon.


----------



## kfinlay (1 Feb 2010)

Mondays/Wednesdays and Fridays - weights working core and upper body.
Thursdays/Saturdays and Sundays out on the bike building up the miles and climbs for my planned sportives (see sig)
If I can't get out on the bike then I use my eliptical trainer and do either interval training or pyramid training for an hour.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (1 Feb 2010)

2 x 1 hour weights then 30 mins on the rollers. put a few 1 minute intervals in, nothing special just up a gear down a gear til my legs fell off!. Now a 2 mile walk to collect my daughters dog and a 2 mile walk home to give her her daily walk.


----------



## iLB (1 Feb 2010)

saturday= 55 miles 15mph avg
sunday= 62 miles 16mph avg
monday= 45 minutes zone 1 on the turbo watching QI, lovely


----------



## Brahan (2 Feb 2010)

Last night 20x20. :S

Today10 mile steady ride to work.


----------



## SimonC (2 Feb 2010)

Rode from work (east end of Sheffield), into Peak District, and then back home (SW Sheffield) - 30 miles.

Recovered by emulsioning kids bedroom wall.


----------



## Bill Gates (2 Feb 2010)

Brahan said:


> Last night 20x20. :S
> 
> Today10 mile steady ride to work.




20 x 20 eeeek! (getting on for 7 hours of riding)

Do you mean 2 x 20?


----------



## slinky malinky (2 Feb 2010)

15 miles at a nice pace with a killer 14% climb at half way, still smiling though


----------



## Bill Gates (2 Feb 2010)

Two and quarter hours steady riding today.


----------



## Brahan (2 Feb 2010)

Yeah I meant 2 x 20 oops. That was my first tough session this year and I feel great today!


----------



## piedwagtail91 (2 Feb 2010)

cold and raining today so had an 11 mile walk to stretch my legs and keep the weight off!
snow forecast tomorrow.


----------



## iLB (2 Feb 2010)

cold, wet and windy- my favorite... NOT!
45 miles, 5000 feet of climbing,


----------



## Brahan (3 Feb 2010)

Last night 18.5 miles of a hilly route home. I pushed it quite hard giong up hill, stayed on the drops the whole way - just for fun -  Really went for it on the downhill section - weeeeee.

This morning 9 miles easy going. I love my bike - I just wish they'd hurry up and fix the boiler for the shower.


----------



## Bill Gates (3 Feb 2010)

Nothing today. Had to wait in for a gas fitter and given a time slot of 9.30-4.30, very helpful I must say. 

Just my luck he arrived at 4.00pm. Anyway that means I've consolidated strength from yesterday's ride.


----------



## aJohnson (3 Feb 2010)

Wanted to get out but it snowed and was icey. So a bit on the turbo with some sprints.


----------



## Brahan (4 Feb 2010)

Last night I hammered myself on a hilly 20.4 miles route home. Average speed 17.2 miles per hour.

Today 9 mile easy commute.

I was advised to get a pair of Specialized Armadillo all weather tyres on account of their puncture resistance. Bah! Got the the shed this morn welcomed by a flat front - was in a rush so I grabbed a front wheel that I have a tub on.....here's hoping it doesn't flatten on the road home tonight.


----------



## Bill Gates (4 Feb 2010)

One hour 20 minutes steady.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (4 Feb 2010)

Managed to get my February 100 in. Conditions weren't toobad considering.

4/2/10 (C62) 101.7 miles, 5539 feet height gain. Fog to Wigglesworth then mainly sunny with a bit of cloud until Lancaster. Then increasing cloud til it rained 2 miles from home. South easterly wind. solo on pompino 47x20 fixed. 
Great Harwood, Whalley, Edisford, Clitheroe, Sawley, Wigglesworth, Rathmell, settle, Ribblehead, Ingleton, A65 to Devils bridge, A683 to Lancaster, A6 to Galgate, Scorton, Garstang, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Whalley, Great Harwood.


----------



## montage (4 Feb 2010)

14ish mins on the lowest gear with a really low resistance setting, and the knees hurt. bugger this


----------



## iLB (4 Feb 2010)

1 hour on the turbo, half an hour of threshold work, very sweaty... then some stretches, core work later on this evening .

sorry to hear about your ongoing knee problems montage, here's hoping you see some improvement soon eh?


----------



## Brahan (5 Feb 2010)

Last night - easy 9 mile ride home.
This morning - 14 miles steady to work. I was up early so decided to have toast and eggs before I left the house. Not a good idea, I didn't feel great at all. I'm going to stick to riding empty in the morning.


----------



## iLB (7 Feb 2010)

83 miles @ 17 mph


----------



## Willo (7 Feb 2010)

After a couple trips to the gym and a run in the week, I over indulged last night so got the bike out this morning before the children returned from their sleepover. A lovely 18-20 mile cycle over a fairly hilly route in 1 hour 20 mins. Fairy modest pace by some of the standards on here, but a lovely ride to clear the head and give myself a nice workout.

Time restricts me in the week, so other than a shortish cycle to the station, it's the gym or running after work. After that, a nice spin in the countryside doesn't feel like exercise, just a pleasure to be out in the fresh air enjoying the scenery


----------



## iLB (10 Feb 2010)

55 miles @ 15mph with plenty of hills (bit over 4000 feet) pretty hard work in places, still felt pretty good  legs twinging a bit now

intervals start next week...


----------



## aJohnson (10 Feb 2010)

Walked down some stairs. That's all.

Cant wait to get back on the bike.


----------



## aJohnson (12 Feb 2010)

5 minutes on the turbo to see if I can ride, good news is that I can infact ride again. Cut is still hurting. May do more after some food.


----------



## marinyork (12 Feb 2010)

5 miles on the exercise bike and 4 miles with it snowing, so I headed back. Not really so enjoyable .


----------



## Ashtrayhead (13 Feb 2010)

A session with the personal trainer at the gym. I'm sure he doesn't know I'm 51!


----------



## iLB (13 Feb 2010)

58 miles @ 15 mph nice ride but too many mecanicals


----------



## The Jogger (14 Feb 2010)

6m run and 10 miler out with Mrs Jogger on her knew bike. She seem's keen, she also ran a 4 miler.


----------



## iLB (14 Feb 2010)

62.1 miles @ 14.6mph with 6000 feet of climbing including holme moss and snake pass


----------



## Brahan (15 Feb 2010)

Last week Mon-Fri Rode between 20 and 30 miles each day all pretty steady, no hammering yet - work commute.

Friday I took a hilly 35 mile route home. My weight really takes it out of me going up hill so I was probably in the red quite a bit and was knackered when I got home. No turbo this week. 

Sunday I rode hard for two hours around Sussex.

I had to drive to work today so I'll hit the turbo tonight and may chuck in a few intervals.

Anyone heard of this:

15 minute warm up

1 minute full out sprint

followed by

4 minutes steady

X 5

It's an absolute killer. I know 4 minutes seems like a long time to recover but I'm in pieces for the first minute, then the next 3 pass really quickly. Not sure if it's too early fot this type of thing but I can't see the harm in trying it out. I'll let you know tomorrow how I got on....


----------



## iLB (17 Feb 2010)

only 2 hours in the peaks today, new brake blocks needed, too much cold snowy icey stuff...


----------



## Brahan (18 Feb 2010)

I didn't do the intervals on Monday. I decided to have a full day off the bike and for the first time in weeks I actually slept through the whole night and felt fresh when I woke up. I've been waking up between 2 and 3am quite a lot recently with my heart beating really quickly like it's trying to burst out my chest.

I think I may be overdoing things so the last few day's commutes have just been slow steady affairs but I came off on the ice yesterday and now have a massive bulging bruise on my left thigh/buttock, not to mention one of my bollocks took a right pounding from the frame and is in a very sorry/tender state. Christ, I thought cycling is supposed to be good for you?


----------



## Bill Gates (18 Feb 2010)

Brahan said:


> I didn't do the intervals on Monday. I decided to have a full day off the bike and for the first time in weeks I actually slept through the whole night and felt fresh when I woke up. I've been waking up between 2 and 3am quite a lot recently with my heart beating really quickly like it's trying to burst out my chest.
> 
> I think I may be overdoing things so the last few day's commutes have just been slow steady affairs but I came off on the ice yesterday and now have a massive bulging bruise on my left thigh/buttock, not to mention one of my bollocks took a right pounding from the frame and is in a very sorry/tender state. Christ, I thought cycling is supposed to be good for you?



It was only a few days ago that we were discussing the benefits of having a training plan, and as our objectives were similar then I outlined what mine was.

_My target races are probably the same as yours, and I'll be getting the hours in on the bike for the next 4 weeks. Maybe throw in some hard efforts of 10 minutes or so during some of the rides and one tempo ride a week on a Saturday when the club riders are on the same roads as me in their groups.

In the first two weeks of March if all goes to plan then I'll do more of the same, and then the last 2 weeks start to do long intervals 2 x weekly on the road or the turbo and reduce the mileage and intensity of the other rides. I plan to start racing in April but won't do any VO2max intervals until then, and use the races as my fast training rides.

By then I'll have finished the gym work to concentrate on the bike training, building up through May to June and then just tick over in the week with easy rides and 1 x short interval session midweek so as to maintain sharpness and keep energy for peak performance at the weekend._ 

Due to the weather I've managed to get few base miles in but kept up the LT and gym work. Looks as though March will be all base work now with maybe racing put back to mid-end April. However note no VO2max training yet and no riding on roads if dodgy conditions. 

At least one day a week should be no training as well. Each ride should have a purpose and form part of an overall strategy. Knocking yourself out on the bike everyday satisfies your conscience re the need tp put in the hard work but is counter productive in the long term.


----------



## Brahan (18 Feb 2010)

I was considering a couple of interval sessions to see if it would help in a hilly 23 mile TT I'm doing in a couple of weeks. My 'plan' to use the term loosely (or a copy of your's to be more honest) is still in effect. I commute 5 days and do a club run on Sunday so I'm getting loads of miles in, I just think I need to step off the gas a bit, part of this learning curve I suppose. I can't help but get carried away when I'm on the bike though, it's either faster or further.


----------



## aJohnson (18 Feb 2010)

Think I'll be doing some intervals shortly.


----------



## Bill Gates (18 Feb 2010)

Brahan said:


> I was considering a couple of interval sessions to see if it would help in a hilly 23 mile TT I'm doing in a couple of weeks. My 'plan' to use the term loosely (or a copy of your's to be more honest) is still in effect. I commute 5 days and do a club run on Sunday so I'm getting loads of miles in, I just think I need to step off the gas a bit, part of this learning curve I suppose. I can't help but get carried away when I'm on the bike though, it's either faster or further.



VO2max intervals will improve your top end speed; on the other hand it's a long season and building your fitness up to reach a peak involves a lot of preparatory graft, and adequate recovery. Not very exciting to do but will reap great dividends for you later. 

My advice would be to treat the race as a training ride rather than as a "must do well" target.


----------



## Paul N (20 Feb 2010)

Just back from my first trip out on my new bike. 50 miles and feeling the pain.


----------



## Chamfus Flange (20 Feb 2010)

Been commuting most everyday this february. Made the mistake of believing the forecasters and didn't today. Beautiful sunshine, so went for a run with the dogs of approximately 2 miles.


----------



## shippers (20 Feb 2010)

About 33 miles through glorious west yorkshire- Wakefield-rothwell-garforth-castleford-pontefract-ackworth-hemsworth-wakefield.

Weather made it a joy. Did the same route in the week and had ice patches forming on my, erm, region. Much better today.


----------



## iLB (20 Feb 2010)

rest day today, ate some fruit pastilles *yum*, nice lie in and most of the day spent in bed as well  5-6 hour ride tomorrow, first race in under two weeks now!


----------



## Brahan (22 Feb 2010)

Did 2x20 yesterday. Using the Karvonen Formula I was at about 79% of Max HR for each set but held 5 bpm higher for the last 5-6 minutes. It was tough going but maybe I could push a bit more next time. 

I'm having a total rest day today.


----------



## aJohnson (24 Feb 2010)

Interval training. One that someone posted on here.

15min warmup
5 x (1minute sprint, 4minute rest/slower pace)

2nd hardest resistance.


----------



## iLB (24 Feb 2010)

yesterday- 40 miles @ 16.5mph
today- 6 mile walk to buy new tyres 
tomorrow- please be sunny!


----------



## montage (24 Feb 2010)

no training for ages - need operations on the knees....so 4 month waiting list, with 4 months recovary. Looks like the 2010 racing season will have to do without me


----------



## mr Mag00 (24 Feb 2010)

shame montage, i ahve done nothing today my frst day off in 2 weeks and eat like apig


----------



## aJohnson (25 Feb 2010)

1hr on the turbo, mid resistance, with a sprint near the end.


----------



## aJohnson (28 Feb 2010)

2 boring hours on the turbo. Kept a constant speed with a sprint towards the end, mid resistance.


----------



## Brahan (28 Feb 2010)

My season has started! Had a race today, 20.3 mile hilly TT. Managed to finish 3rd. Oh how I wish my missis could do sports massage.


----------



## Nkaj (1 Mar 2010)

Did a 25 minute session on my bike thats fixed indoors.5 minutes warmup then 20 minutes hard cycling and then a few mintues cool down.Gonna do some boxing tomorrow.


----------



## fido (1 Mar 2010)

25 mile round-trip commute + started week 5 of this:

http://hundredpushups.com/


----------



## mr Mag00 (1 Mar 2010)

37 miler which i thought was hilly


----------



## andyhunter (2 Mar 2010)

doing currently 84 miles each training session (mon, fri, sun) but as racing season has kicked in mon, sometimes fri if not racing on sat and sun if not racing on sun.


----------



## mr Mag00 (3 Mar 2010)

yesterday 48 miler steady


----------



## Brahan (4 Mar 2010)

This week's commutes have mostly been in the small ring but I did a 20 odd miles on a flat route home last night all on the drops and in the big gears. Tried to keep at as high a pace as possible and was pooped when I got home. My legs feel really heavy today so I'm taking it easy going home tonight.


----------



## mr Mag00 (4 Mar 2010)

1.5 hours turbo followed by 40 minute run


----------



## iLB (4 Mar 2010)

sunday- 45 miles
monday- 1 hour turbo
tuesday- 30 miles
wednesday- 40 miles

first race on saturday


----------



## Brahan (4 Mar 2010)

iLB said:


> first race on saturday




Good luck mate, what type of race is it?


----------



## iLB (4 Mar 2010)

Brahan said:


> Good luck mate, what type of race is it?



it's a crit race at a motor racing track in derby called darley moor, will be in the cat 3/4 race, 55kms i think


----------



## mr Mag00 (4 Mar 2010)

good luck


----------



## Brahan (4 Mar 2010)

What do I need to do if I want to race one of those crits?


----------



## mr Mag00 (4 Mar 2010)

and what makes a crit a crit?


----------



## iLB (4 Mar 2010)

you need to go to the british cycling website and pay their membership fees and race licence fee, and if you are a member of a BC registered club you get a nice discount 18 quid off i think


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Mar 2010)

Gave the crutches back to the NHS and threw the articulated splint in the bin. Well, it's a (re)start.


----------



## mr Mag00 (5 Mar 2010)

1.5 hours turbo followed by 40 minute run


----------



## iLB (5 Mar 2010)

1/2 hour very easy just to loosen the legs for the morning, and some stretching


----------



## Brahan (8 Mar 2010)

Three of us went on a club run yesterday, we did about 50 miles (no speedo) through Leigh - Gatwick etc. My back wheel was complaining though and was making crunching/grinding noises all day until it finally gave up and broke my skewer leaving me to wait with my bike until one of the blokes came back for me.


----------



## Brahan (8 Mar 2010)

iLB said:


> 1/2 hour very easy just to loosen the legs for the morning, and some stretching



How did the race go?


----------



## mr Mag00 (8 Mar 2010)

sat 40 min swim then 58 mile ride.
Sun gentle 10 miler with GF then 40 min run
today 2 hour session on turbo aerobic, then 1 hour run


----------



## mr Mag00 (10 Mar 2010)

last night 50 min swim, v steady in aerobic zone


----------



## postman (10 Mar 2010)

Knee work bends and stretches .Short bwalk .Longest so far two streets.Going out up to the local cafe for a longer walk .Doing well .


----------



## mr Mag00 (12 Mar 2010)

thursday 40 min easy turbo spin out

today 2 hours turbo spinning session v v hard followed by 1 hour run. looking forward to easy week next week.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (12 Mar 2010)

I rode my bike this week and did super 6 min hula on the wii board 2000 spins. Followed by 3 cans of guiness and an apple turnover.


----------



## mr Mag00 (14 Mar 2010)

45 mins swim and 45 min run xc this am


----------



## Trek Trauma Chris (15 Mar 2010)

Most weeks over the winter, 5 days per week, 19 miles per ride on winter bike.


----------



## mr Mag00 (15 Mar 2010)

steady, 2 episodes of West wing on the turbo just turning over, gentle week.
a sore knee too  I compressed squatting to look in cupboard and soemthing was not right!


----------



## doodles (17 Mar 2010)

First ride out on my lastest acquisition, a Dawes Vantage which I picked up last week and want to get some miles in as I will be using this later in the year for an end to end.
I did 54 miles, and it was a real strain to try and keep the speed down to a touring pace instead of going for it for the whole ride.
Must have worked though as my time was nearly half an hour slower than usual and my cadence was up by about 5 rpm on average as I made sure I used all the gears to spin up the bigger gradients.


----------



## Brahan (19 Mar 2010)

Still commuting 25-30 miles every day. I've been spining out on a few flat routes the last couple of weeks to keep the strain down then I'll chuck in 1 or 2 longer hilly efforts per week which I try to do at full tilt. Hills really kill me so I target them when I'm feeling up for it, they're my weakest area so I need to improve.

One thing I've noticed though is that my legs have been feeling a bit (very) heavy this week. This isn't what I want because I have a 10 mile hilly TT tomorrow followed by a 25 mile hilly TT on Sunday. I used to be very supple and flexible but I've noticed that even after this relatively short time riding that I'm no where near as bendy as I used to be so I've been getting on with a few stretches too - I hope it helps


----------



## mr Mag00 (20 Mar 2010)

1 and 3 quarter hours cycling followed by 1 and 3 quarter hours swimming. having had 3 days off


----------



## Brahan (21 Mar 2010)

Yesterday - hilly 10 mile TT. Terrible weather and slippery roads resulted in careful riding and not being able to chuck it into the junctions. Today - hilly 25 mile TT. Much better weather  but I went off course and lost time! Bloody fool I am!

Roll on the summer, I love riding in the sun.


----------



## monnet (21 Mar 2010)

The penultimate winter training ride - 4hours 20 of 80 miler. Great weather, good legs. A day that really makes you love cycling even more.


----------



## Brahan (26 Mar 2010)

This week I've done about 160 miles but my legs are feeling pretty fresh today. I have a 29 mile 2up Time Trial on Sunday so I'm going to have a nice gentle ride home this evening and a complete rest day on Saturday.



I got a new TT helmet which I'm going to test ride on Sunday - looking forward to it big time.


----------



## gb155 (26 Mar 2010)

18 Miles cycled, 2.3 miles run today.

This week 96 Miles cycled and 5 miles run 

Looking forward to a big ride tomorrow.


----------



## slinky malinky (27 Mar 2010)

Weather was better today, did 10 miles in just under 29 minutes my best this year, i put it down to weight loss and hill training, roll on the summer, god i love this cycle thing!!!!


----------



## Nomad (28 Mar 2010)

I went out on the road for the first time in a while today and did 5.59 miles in 32 minutes. It was quite windy but apart from that I found it easier than I was expecting. I also did the route 10 minutes faster than the last time I did it - some time last year!


----------



## Brahan (29 Mar 2010)

I had a really good ride yesterday. It was a lumpy 28.5 mile 2up Time Trial and we won!

Our time was 1.04.47.


----------



## mr Mag00 (29 Mar 2010)

any good templates for a training diary? i meant to start one in jan but now gonna start in april


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Mar 2010)

Not today, but saturday I decided to test myself with a self planned 10 mile TT (just a route chosen on google maps and go as fast as possible) on my fixed wheel bike.

Time: 36.07
Average Speed: 16.7mph

Got to admit, fairly dissapointed in my time, expected to be a bit faster (didnt expect to be breaking any records, but under 32 mins would have been much more pleasing), I was in puking territory by mile 6 (should not have had 500ml of lucozade before mounting up, held it down though......... barely) and slowed a bit because I was gassed by the last 2 mile.


Anyone know what a decent 10 mile TT time is for a newby, i.e someone who has been cycling since Jan/Feb? Im looking to fix up my fixed bike as a TT machine and train for 10 mile TT's, for fun, dont expect to be competative, but I dont have much free time so 10 mile is a good short sharp shock. Its intense but over with pretty fast.


----------



## Chrisc (1 Apr 2010)

25 miles today in a foul wind with a fifteen minute blizzard thrown in just to make sure my knees got really cold.


----------



## jimboalee (2 Apr 2010)

Here's the data from this afternoon's Garmin history file.


----------



## andyhunter (5 Apr 2010)

88.6miles on a hilly rolling training loop with average of 20mph, numb hands due do reading weather wrong expecting it to be sunny but not windy


----------



## TheKay (5 Apr 2010)

27 miles pootling about on countryside lanes i hadn't cycled before (explored a new training route) rather enjoyed it too!! Weather wasn't half as bad as i thought it would be


----------



## gb155 (6 Apr 2010)

15.5 windy miles in 64 mins.


----------



## gb155 (7 Apr 2010)

Finished the day on 23.5 miles yesterday and this morning did another 15.5 miles.


----------



## andyhunter (9 Apr 2010)

88.6 miles on the rolly hilly training loop 4hrs 20mins with head wind and cross wind all day


----------



## aJohnson (9 Apr 2010)

Some interval training, my bpm feels like it's through the roof.


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Apr 2010)

50 mile round greater manchester, 1st time I've done 50 miles, almost doubled my previous longest distance of 26 mile. Average speed 15.8mph (would probly have been faster had I not been knocked off 20 miles in) which Im pretty happy with.

Not sure if im aching because of the distance or because a car hit me, lol


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Apr 2010)

27km of country lanes on a 71" singlespeed.


----------



## Nkaj (18 Apr 2010)

Did 15 miles on saturday in lovely cold,wet and windy weather.Took me about 1 hour and 5 mins but half of it is on a track rather than road and so i have to use my mountain bike.I got my fastest average speed yet and more importantly i am finally faster than my dad!


----------



## Bay Runner (19 Apr 2010)

2.5k Swim for SWIMATHON 2010 (Plus an extra 4 x 50 metre lengths. 
6.5 mile cycle in for a night shift


----------



## mr Mag00 (19 Apr 2010)

went out for ahill session and suffered a front wheel blowout on a descent, took a straight line across a nasty blind left hander, fortunatley nothing coming the other way. replaced and continued on my way a good session in the end


----------



## Brahan (21 Apr 2010)

Right, I've just done my first set of intervals on the turbo. After a disapointing result in last week's TTs I've decided it's time to give it some beans! I had a nice 20 mile ride home from work then set the turbo up in the garden and gave it loads for 30 minutes.

This feels like a step in the right direction.


----------



## heliphil (26 Apr 2010)

3:58:58 for yesterdays London Marathon - will put my feet up for a few days now....


----------



## mr Mag00 (26 Apr 2010)

well done you


----------



## Brahan (26 Apr 2010)

heliphil said:


> 3:58:58 for yesterdays London Marathon - will put my feet up for a few days now....



Respect to you.


----------



## Brahan (28 Apr 2010)

Got about 40 miles in the tank yesterday. 15 to work and the rest on the way home which I filled with a hill sprint which nearly killed me and loads of sprint intervals between lamp posts. I hammer it for 4 lamp posts and ease off for the next 10 or so, then hit another 4 etc etc. Not that I did 25 miles of this but I did them when able.

My legs today feel very heavy. I have a 10 mile TT Sat and a 25 mile TT Sun, so that's my hard work done for the week - it's all gentle spinning from now.


----------



## Fiona N (28 Apr 2010)

Yesterday morning's 75km was the first ride since February where I've been healthy - coughs and colds, then hayfever, chest infection you names it. 

So what did I do but burn around 75km with nearly 1000m of ascent so hard that trying to relax on the mat in an afternoon Pilates class, my hamstrings kept going into cramp - a sure sign of over-exertion  

Occasionally I think I'm getting wiser as I get older, then I forget


----------



## Nkaj (29 Apr 2010)

did 17 somehting miles on saturday in an absaloutly horrible windy conditions.took an hour 17 min


----------



## slinky malinky (30 Apr 2010)

Did 21 miles today looked like rain but it held off , 4 sessions on a hill (14% climb) half way into my ride, legs are now in pain (but a good kind of pain) going out to walk the dog hopefully it will ease off.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (30 Apr 2010)

2.4km swim, followed by a 6.5 mile run. I feel a bit knackered now, and have to get up at 0330 (that's only 5 hrs away) - not looking forward to that bit!


----------

